# Bowtech Destroyer 340 review



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

I shot the Bowtech Destroyer today at one of the local shops here in WV. The draw cycle really impressed me and was smooth building up to peak with a great valley and no hump and solid back wall. I saw no cam lean or limb pitch as some would put it. The shot was quiet, no hand shock and a little bit of tuning fork like vibration after the shot but not much- may be the flex guard. A little bit of tinkering and I think I could get it out. On 29" draw at 55lb (this was a 60lb max bow) it shot my 377 gr arrow at 281. It tuned a perfect bullet hole with a drop away rest dead center down the riser(wow and double wow these days). It was 10fps faster than my Hoyt AM 35 on 30" draw same poundage and believe it or not it had a better draw cycle. And I am not biased nor am I a Bowtech fanboy as I shoot for now a Hoyt and an Elite (but who knows next week?) but I was impressed to say the least and to me this could be the best bow Bowtech has come out with since the Tribute and Allegiance and that is saying a lot for me. And yes it was a Destroyer 340 not a 350. Go shoot it if you have a chance and you won't be dissapointed. JMHO


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Sounds like a good and honest review! I am really looking forward to feeling this bow!


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review!!! 

Do you, or anyone else, know where they pick up the diff between the 340 & the 350? I know it's brace height but are they getting it from riser geometry, limb lenght, cams, or a combination of these?


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

I believe it is the riser geometry; just a little bit less reflex on the 340.

BTW, Great review! I'm pumped that there is so much positive feedback coming from people that don't traditionally shoot BowTech. I can hardly wait for mine to get here.


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

500 fps said:


> I believe it is the riser geometry; just a little bit less reflex on the 340.
> 
> BTW, Great review! I'm pumped that there is so much positive feedback coming from people that don't traditionally shoot BowTech. I can hardly wait for mine to get here.


I agree 500 fps. 

It's nice to see someone go in with an honest open mind and shoot it and review it the same. It mirrors everything we're hearing about the Destroyers.z When I shot the AM 35, I felt it had just a little more thump than the Admiral and to hear this review compare really sets my heart a pounding to receive my 340.


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Bowtech 340 review*

I wouldn't hesitate a bit to buy one but I rarely buy a new one- Same way with new cars I let someone else take the first big hit. But if I was looking to treat myself to a new bow after seeing how this one tuned I'd buy it. I have tried and become very disgusted with so many newer bows this last year that wouldn't tune down the center. This one is a fresh face in a midst of the familiar.
The laminated limbs look aswesome. I am not crazy about the camo or the big logos - I would rather have an all blackone. Maybe someone will buy one and not like it and put it on here in a month or two for a few hundred off.LOL


----------



## Allegiance05 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Z7*

jamesbowman - Have you shot the Z7 also? If so how did the 2 bows compare? I shot the Z7 today and was quite impressed.

Thanks.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

*thanks for reveiw*



jamesbowman said:


> I shot the Bowtech Destroyer today at one of the local shops here in WV. The draw cycle really impressed me and was smooth building up to peak with a great valley and no hump and solid back wall. I saw no cam lean or limb pitch as some would put it. The shot was quiet, no hand shock and a little bit of tuning fork like vibration after the shot but not much- may be the flex guard. A little bit of tinkering and I think I could get it out. On 29" draw at 55lb (this was a 60lb max bow) it shot my 377 gr arrow at 281. It tuned a perfect bullet hole with a drop away rest dead center down the riser(wow and double wow these days). It was 10fps faster than my Hoyt AM 35 on 30" draw same poundage and believe it or not it had a better draw cycle. And I am not biased nor am I a Bowtech fanboy as I shoot for now a Hoyt and an Elite (but who knows next week?) but I was impressed to say the least and to me this could be the best bow Bowtech has come out with since the Tribute and Allegiance and that is saying a lot for me. And yes it was a Destroyer 340 not a 350. Go shoot it if you have a chance and you won't be dissapointed. JMHO


:darkbeer:


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

jamesbowman said:


> On 29" draw at 55lb (this was a 60lb max bow) it shot my 377 gr arrow at 281.


I'm not bashing, but this honestly doesn't sound like all that great performance out of the D340 to me (or rather-less than expected for a 340 FPS bow) 

My 60 pound AM35 at 28.5" draw shot a 386 grain arrow at 280 FPS on the nose day in and day out with a peep, loop, and the stock Hoyt/FUSE string doohickey. IBO WAS 311 

My GT500 was right in there too at 279-280 FPS (IBO- 311-312) FPS similar setup.

Of course there are other things much more important than raw speed, just struck me as "meh" #s-wise for the 340.

Thanks for the review regardless! 

EDITED- for clarity


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Bowtech Destroyer*

The Z-7 is a great bow but not really a good comparison to this bow as it is a small ata bow. The better comparison would be the Monster 7.0 and to me the Destroyer is much better on draw and on speed and even on looks. I have been asked about fletching clearance. The arrow I tested was a Lightspeed 400 fletched with full size 2.0 Blazers and it had plenty of clearance and tuned perfect.


----------



## elkaddict (Feb 9, 2005)

I think that is right in spec when you adjust for the draw length, arrow weight and draw weight. May not be at the high end, but I believe it is in specs. I'd like to hear how it shoots at 60lbs. Bet it picks up 10+fps.




JeffB said:


> I'm not bashing, but this honestly doesn't sound like all that great performance out of the D340 to me (or rather-less than expected for a 340 FPS bow)
> 
> My 60 pound AM35 at 28.5" draw shot a 386 grain arrow at 280 FPS on the nose day in and day out with a peep, loop, and the stock Hoyt/FUSE string doohickey. IBO WAS 311
> 
> ...


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

JeffB said:


> I'm not bashing, but this honestly doesn't sound like all that great performance out of the D340 to me (or rather-less than expected for a 340 FPS bow)
> 
> My 60 pound AM35 at 28.5" draw shot a 386 grain arrow at 280 FPS on the nose day in and day out with a peep, loop, and the stock Hoyt/FUSE string doohickey. IBO WAS 311
> 
> ...



Don't forget they had a 60 lb. bow backed off the 55 lbs. which will affect the efficiency no matter what brand bow it is. 

I appreciate the review jamesbowman... :thumbs_up


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

jamesbowman said:


> The Z-7 is a great bow but not really a good comparison to this bow as it is a small ata bow. The better comparison would be the Monster 7.0 and to me the Destroyer is much better on draw and on speed and even on looks. *I have been asked about fletching clearance. The arrow I tested was a Lightspeed 400 fletched with full size 2.0 Blazers and it had plenty of clearance and tuned perfect.*



I also appreciate the review. 

Strange enough, before the bow was released etc... I had asked that exact question via Staff emailings. 

I was reassured that you can shoot the fastest aluminum with Blazers and still have clearance with cock vane up.


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> Don't forget they had a 60 lb. bow backed off the 55 lbs. which will affect the efficiency no matter what brand bow it is.


Well this is true Bro- but it's also 1/2" more draw length and shooting a lighter arrow- Add 10 FPS for the draw weight @ 60 for the D340, but subtract 5 dropping the draw length to 28.5 and another 2-4 for the arrow weight around 386 grains- speeds will be *roughly* the same. 

No doubt the Gt500 is not as fast as Elite WAS claiming it is (this years specs are more realistic) , and no doubt the AM35 IS faster than Hoyt claims it is- D340 *seems* a little slow- But as I said, thats obviously not the most important thing- just struck me as odd- I would have expected a bit more 

PS- you still have not called me, you flake!


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

JeffB said:


> Well this is true Bro- but it's also 1/2" more draw length and shooting a lighter arrow- Add 10 FPS for the draw weight @ 60 for the D340, but subtract 5 dropping the draw length to 28.5 and another 2-4 for the arrow weight around 386 grains- speeds will be *roughly* the same.
> 
> No doubt the Gt500 is not as fast as Elite WAS claiming it is (this years specs are more realistic) , and no doubt the AM35 IS faster than Hoyt claims it is- D340 *seems* a little slow- But as I said, thats obviously not the most important thing- just struck me as odd- I would have expected a bit more
> 
> PS- you still have not called me, you flake!



We might see different results once more of them get out...


Nor have you called me...Although I did say I would didn't I? :wink:


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> We might see different results once more of them get out...


Agreed! Just going by what was posted here.




> Nor have you called me...Although I did say I would didn't I? :wink:


Just like a woman to try and turn the argument around on me!


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

JeffB said:


> Just like a woman to try and turn the argument around on me!



Only because you sounded like a woman that was looking for a second date when you said "PS- you still have not called me, you flake!"  :wink:


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> Only because you sounded like a woman that was looking for a second date when you said "PS- you still have not called me, you flake!"  :wink:


How long have you two been together?:wink:


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> Only because you sounded like a woman that was looking for a second date when you said "PS- you still have not called me, you flake!"  :wink:


Point taken....


douchebag


----------



## mrmike (Jan 16, 2010)

*detroyer of all other bows*

I shot the destroyer 340 today and DEAR GOD! I always say shoot what you like , but I can't imagine not liking this bow best. The draw cycle is pure butter. It was so silent and without shock I barley new it went off. There is absolutly no hump. Using a 2 finger grip, the bow stood straight up and down. Light, balanced, great looking and lightning fast. And all this from a lifetime mathews shooter. Don't get me wrong I love my reezen and the new z7 is amazing but there is no comparison. Can't wait for payday.

Shoot what you like but shoot this first and you won't have to waist any more time.

And please. if there is a bow that you think is better please let me know. Cause that would be a bow I'd HAVE to shoot


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

mrmike said:


> I shot the destroyer 340 today and DEAR GOD! I always say shoot what you like , but I can't imagine not liking this bow best. The draw cycle is pure butter. It was so silent and without shock I barley new it went off. There is absolutly no hump. Using a 2 finger grip, the bow stood straight up and down. Light, balanced, great looking and lightning fast. And all this from a lifetime mathews shooter. Don't get me wrong I love my reezen and the new z7 is amazing but there is no comparison. Can't wait for payday.
> 
> Shoot what you like but shoot this first and you won't have to waist any more time.
> 
> And please. if there is a bow that you think is better please let me know. Cause that would be a bow I'd HAVE to shoot


I love this Place !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH !!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## bowtechcaptain (Nov 14, 2009)

I shot the destroyer today... I ordered the 340 .. 


Awesome Bow.. I was hoping to shoot it against what Strothers had to offer but for some reason They just couldn't get any bows to my dealer ..


----------



## pride bow (Jan 29, 2009)

I shot the 350 today. 70lb bow set at 67 and i am sorry to disagree with everyone because i really and i mean really wanted to love this bow and put the admiral up awhile and have a new toy but to my disappointment other than it is extremely fast it is not half the shooter that my admiral is. JMHO. I personally will be waiting until next year it looks like unless the elite's really perform when i test run them. :smile: i thought the draw cycle was ok, felt like pearson bows with cam and a half, i thought it had a vibration more than i wanted and i swear it is not that quiet.


----------



## 2wireweims (Sep 6, 2009)

jamesbowman said:


> I shot the Bowtech Destroyer today at one of the local shops here in WV. The draw cycle really impressed me and was smooth building up to peak with a great valley and no hump and solid back wall. I saw no cam lean or limb pitch as some would put it. The shot was quiet, no hand shock and a little bit of tuning fork like vibration after the shot but not much- may be the flex guard. A little bit of tinkering and I think I could get it out. On 29" draw at 55lb (this was a 60lb max bow) it shot my 377 gr arrow at 281. It tuned a perfect bullet hole with a drop away rest dead center down the riser(wow and double wow these days). It was 10fps faster than my Hoyt AM 35 on 30" draw same poundage and believe it or not it had a better draw cycle. And I am not biased nor am I a Bowtech fanboy as I shoot for now a Hoyt and an Elite (but who knows next week?) but I was impressed to say the least and to me this could be the best bow Bowtech has come out with since the Tribute and Allegiance and that is saying a lot for me. And yes it was a Destroyer 340 not a 350. Go shoot it if you have a chance and you won't be dissapointed. JMHO


From your review I think we shot the same bow  
I just shot one last night at the dealer here in WI. It was a 70# bow though. It was pretty nice but I didnt care for all the vibrations after the shot. for that kinda money it should be dead in hand (JMHO) I loved the graphics and the limbs!!!!!!!!!!!! BUT, 



pride bow said:


> I shot the 350 today. 70lb bow set at 67 and i am sorry to disagree with everyone because i really and i mean really wanted to love this bow and put the admiral up awhile and have a new toy but to my disappointment other than it is extremely fast it is not half the shooter that my admiral is. JMHO. I personally will be waiting until next year it looks like unless the elite's really perform when i test run them. :smile: i thought the draw cycle was ok, felt like pearson bows with cam and a half, i thought it had a vibration more than i wanted and i swear it is not that quiet.


I also shot an Admiral and liked it better as well. Great reviews!


----------



## daddonati (Apr 27, 2009)

I had the same thing happen to me when I shot mine for the first time at the bow shop. It wasnt the rollerguard making the tuning fork vib, it was that they had the bow backed off from 70 lbs to 63 or 64 lbs to make it easy to shoot for some people and when they did that, it made the string come off the string stop a little. I didnt notice right away so I bought a mini kit of limb saver stuff to put on rollerguard, took it home and cranked it back down to 70 lbs. and vib was gone!!! Shoot sweet, quiet, and fast! Anybody need a mini limb saver kit cheap?!


----------



## southernhusker (Sep 1, 2008)

I shot the 350,340, & the admiral flx the other day. They were all great shooters. I too noticed the tuning fork vibration on the destroyers. Once we put a stab on that was minimized. Overall the draw was smooth on all three. Very little hump at the back end compared to my old 82nd but it is still there slightly. Hand shock was also nearly nonexistent. They were all very quiet. I'd have to give the shootability edge ever so slightly to the admiral. I like the grip on it better (the destroyers are thicker, even though I have big hands the smaller old school wood bowtech grip just felt more natural). The adm was also better balanced, feels lighter in the hand, and slightly quieter IMHO. Draw cycle and handshock was even less in the adm. All these differences were so small they are barely worth debating though. 

I left not sure which I would order. The adm is cheaper and would make a sweet treestand bow. The destroyer has the speed, andis almost as buttery smooth. 

But frankly I think bowtech has lost all touch with reality. It is a recession and they are up in the $800-900 range? That price is outrageous. I'm getting tired of hunting and fishing gear going up and up and up. I hate to support this type of profiteering, but those are some sweet bows.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

i guess my 350 is one of the only ones out there that dont have vibration and the "tuning fork noise" guess i must have got a good one the draw on my captain was just as rough or easy however you want to put it as on the 350


----------



## Calico (Feb 25, 2005)

I shot the guardians since they came out and swore I would never buy another bow until I shot the Destroyer. I have two of them, one in black ops and the other in hardwoods HD and I am enjoying the extra horsepower with very few drawbacks as compared to the guardian. I have never seen a bow papertune as easy as these two bows. I shoot limb drivers and both bows shot a perfect bullet hole on the first shot. It has always take four or five shots and sometimes more for me to get perfect bullet holes through other bows. wow.


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

DBLLNGR said:


> i guess my 350 is one of the only ones out there that dont have vibration and the "tuning fork noise" guess i must have got a good one the draw on my captain was just as rough or easy however you want to put it as on the 350


Yeah now ya just gotta let me run a few arrows through her!!!!:shade:


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*340 is impressive!*

Tonight the last bow I set up was a D340 with 60# max limbs turned down to 55#. 29" draw. We added a BCY 3/4" loop and a limb driver rest. Then we went to shoot it to see what it would do prior to fine tuning the bow and set the strings a bit. 

3D Bow setup. Gold Tip UL weighing at 278 gr. Average 322fps. Not bad. 

I then served the yokes, straightened the cams to dead straight, and synched the cams. We also installed the peep, a fletcher 3/16".

Six shots and averaged 324.5 fps after adding the peep and the other fine tuning. Loaded string and 3D setup. 

This bow is shooting an IBO arrow and is not a pefect spine match but will group and shoot unbelievably well. Nibb points.

Thought I would comment since I noticed you also were shooting a 60# max bow at 55#. We have found the Destroyer to be very touchy to certain things. When things are lined up and balanced, they are phenominal shooting bows. The most important thing I believe is making sure the cams are straight at rest and at draw. Check them at rest the same way you check an idler wheel on a single cam with an arrow laying across the cam and run it parallel to the string. And serve the yoke so that the fine adjustment to the cam lean by twisting yoke sides does not work itself down the cabne and loosen up or lengthen a bit. 

You have a good one. The guy shooting it can shoot but he was killing Xs at 25yds within ten shots. Seriously. He was sighting in a single pin at 25yds.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

the reaper said:


> Yeah now ya just gotta let me run a few arrows through her!!!!:shade:


yep I wanna get out and shoot some distance with it at mas house you already know you can shoot my bows better than yours


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

DBLLNGR said:


> yep I wanna get out and shoot some distance with it at mas house you already know you can shoot my bows better than yours


Yeah, but you never know this one might be different!!!


----------



## Capt333 (Jan 27, 2009)

How does the draw cycle on this bow compare to the captains?


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

I have had my 340 since december. Here are the speeds I have got out of it through my chrony 1 chronograph. 61lbs 28dl 304gr arrow 320fps with loop and meta peep on the string. At 27.5 dl same arrow 312-313fps. The draw length on mine mearsures 1/4 inch long. Also I would like to add the bow straight out of the box set on 29dl shot the 304gr arrow at 335fps. As I have said many times before on here I love this bow.


----------



## EatMorDeer (May 3, 2010)

you got that little hamster in my head spinnin his wheel.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 20, 2010)

I had to have the 340 also. It was the last bow I shot, after shooting everything else out there. I didnt figure I would like it after reading all the bad mojo on here. I shot the 350 also but it just didnt do it for me like the 340 did. It draws so smooth and is very quiet and vibe free at the shot. I felt no shock and it just sat in my hand and slightly tilted back. The way the bow felt in my hand is what really sold me on it. It just felt right, ya know. 

Other bows I liked alot werwe the elite z28, Mathews z7 and monster7. I would like to have the monster 7 also but cant swing the cash for 2 bows.

The 340 maxed out at 73lbs.  I can have it soon as I come up with anotha 350 bux.


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

you guys are driving me crazy, I've been working a shut down here at the plant for 3 weeks and and when I have had time to shoot, the wind has either been blowing 30+MPH or it's been snowing, yes, here in SW New Mexico (USA) May 2nd we got SNOW... Hopefully Wednesday I'll get to shoot... Thanks for sharing your input and great HONEST review...


----------



## petertom (Feb 12, 2007)

Just got the d340 in black ops Saturday.....man I can't wait to get it setup.....not only is it a great performing bow it also looks pretty sweet in the black ops


----------



## p&yslayer (Apr 9, 2010)

My 350 is the best bow I've ever shot. Not quite as quiet as my General but the speed and accuracy make up for it. BowTech hit a homerun with this bow. I liked the 340 as well but couldn't tell the difference between the 2 so I went with an extra 10 fps. Never before have I shot 5 inch groups at 60 yards. God, I love this bow.


----------



## huntpost (Nov 3, 2009)

Good Review !


----------



## Woolecox (May 23, 2009)

*Shooting a new bow*

Just wonder; how many of you that walk into your local archery shop and "test out" a new bow have tech's there that will actually take the time with you to set up and tune the bow for you and your measurements? Set to your draw length with your arrows. Sights and arrow rest mounted? Loops and center shot. How many will go to the extreme of paper tuning it with you?

All of this takes a lot of time to do right. And it take a lot of skill. And its the only way to properly evaluate a bow. I am lucky because my local guys will do that for me (maybe because I have bought 3 bows from them in the last 5 years) and they are all very avid and experienced bow hunters/competitors.

If Bowtech gets it right as they did with the Tribute, they will have a very fine bow that is fast, quiet, compact, accurate and stays in tune. I sold my Tribute to my best hunting buddy. So it is still in the family. One of the best bows I have ever shot/owned.

However, no reason to shelve my Reezen. Funny....


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Woolecox said:


> Just wonder; how many of you that walk into your local archery shop and "test out" a new bow have tech's there that will actually take the time with you to set up and tune the bow for you and your measurements? Set to your draw length with your arrows. Sights and arrow rest mounted? Loops and center shot. How many will go to the extreme of paper tuning have ever shot


Mine does all that and more ..... Of course it's Bowtechs own Proshop


----------

